# Another Dixie



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Who all is braving the gunshow on the 11th and 12th here in Raleigh? I'm going to try to make it. Hitting the OBX, but hoping to escape pretty quickly.


----------



## Old School (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm going. It'll be my first gun show. I'm looking for a safe. Will I find any at the show or are they just too big and heavy for dealers to bring?:?:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

They'll have some, the safes are usually either up along the back wall or to your right along the wall. I believe only one guy has them usually, though.


----------

